# Need help with a guestbook!



## random438853 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

I'm a total noob when it comes to web coding. I need a really simple HTML guestbook that my visitors can post in. I'm not worried about spam or any of that, I just want something. I also want the messages to be stored on my server! Not some script that stores messages elsewhere. 

I know this must be simple, so if anybody could walk me through on how to get one coded, that would be awesome!

Also, I have Dreamweaver CS6, so if that's required, no problem!


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Had a bit of a look around, and this looks pretty good. It's a full walkthrough of the process of writing a guestbook in PHP and MySQL, but they present you with the code (for download) at the end of it... Kind of a 'win win' situation! 

Danny


----------

